# Back Seat Head Rest Removal...



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Does anyone know how to remove the head rest from the rear seats? They cause a slight blind spot for someone of my size...6'3"...plus I need the seats down occasionally. Mine go up 1 click and stop. Is there sumthin' I'm missin' about this seemingly simple task?


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

BugzLife said:


> Does anyone know how to remove the head rest from the rear seats? They cause a slight blind spot for someone of my size...6'3"...plus I need to lay them down occasionally. Mine go up 1 click and stop. Is there sumthin' I'm missin' about this seemingly simple task?


Push the button in while pushing a credit card from the other side under the plastic cap. You need to push pretty hard on the credit card, but the headrest will slide right out.

Makes a big difference in what you can see 

Sent from my iPad


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

grahamwright1 said:


> Push the button in while pushing a credit card from the other side under the plastic cap. You need to push pretty hard on the credit card, but the headrest will slide right out.
> 
> Makes a big difference in what you can see
> 
> Sent from my iPad


thanx GW I'll try that.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

how much are they needed for back seat passengers? Think young kids would need them? 10 or under


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

That would depend on their height - in my case I have the drivers seat all the way back and only a midget would be able to sit behind me  With our kids grown and out on their own, I'm working under the assumption that the back seat is for things to be piled up rather than space for real people....


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Just removed mine a 30 seconds flat.

Need to take a test drive, lol.


Chrisho said:


> how much are they needed for back seat passengers? Think young kids would need them? 10 or under


Hell yeah keep them in if your kids are back there.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

grahamwright1 said:


> Push the button in while pushing a credit card from the other side under the plastic cap. You need to push pretty hard on the credit card, but the headrest will slide right out.
> 
> Makes a big difference in what you can see
> 
> Sent from my iPad


Worked like a charm! They came out so fast I thought I had broke my back glass when the bar hit the window...
AND I DID THAT ON BOTH SIDES! :laugh:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

The Euro version rear headrests are much lower than ours, hugging the backrest and
not resulting in such obscene vision blockage. I believe Mexico also has them but 
coordinating to our specific material & color would need to be checked out. I'm pretty
sure the black leatherette, which comes in the 2.5, is used universally but with regard
to matching fabric material I don't think other countries offer the Titan Black Fabric that
comes in our Turbo Beetles. The exact Titan Black Fabric was offered in the lower style
rear headrests for the 2010 Golf TDI in black only. The only difference involves the stitching
that is black on the TDI and was blue on my black 'front' headrests. My interior consisted of the
black/blue fabric version of the TB and perhaps the black/black interior has black or gray
thread but I'm not sure. In any event you really can't notice any difference from the front
ones unless you really look close. They retailed for about $175 each when I ordered them
from a VW dealership in Auburn, Wa., with no tax and about $15 shipping for the pair. At
least I'm legal and can see fully out my rear back glass.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

IMG_0439 by vwbugzlife, on Flickr

The rear head rests in my Final Edition are more oblong and conform to the front of the seat instead of sitting on top of it. They raise up from that position, you hardly see them in the mirror.


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

BugzLife said:


> Worked like a charm! They came out so fast I thought I had broke my back glass when the bar hit the window...
> AND I DID THAT ON BOTH SIDES! :laugh:


I probably should have mentioned that I did mine from the back with the hatch open, and STILL almost hit the glass. Great way to ruin a good tint job 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

BugzLife said:


> The rear head rests in my Final Edition are more oblong and conform to the front of the seat instead of sitting on top of it. They raise up from that position, you hardly see them in the mirror.


That's a very nice clean look!


----------



## MelindaJBZ (Dec 21, 2012)

Anyone know where I can purchase euro back seat headrests? I have black v-tex leatherette in my TDI.


----------



## MelindaJBZ (Dec 21, 2012)

MelindaJBZ said:


> Anyone know where I can purchase euro back seat headrests? I have black v-tex leatherette in my TDI.


I read in another thread that Mexico got the lower headrests in v-tex. Any one have contact info for dealers in Mexico?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

MelindaJBZ said:


> I read in another thread that Mexico got the lower headrests in v-tex. Any one have contact info for dealers in Mexico?


You can locate VW in Mexico using Google as a search engine. Once you reach a dealership's
site, language becomes the problem. I was able to partially navigate through the site and 
noted that one of the Beetle models offered is called 'Sport' Version. With regard to interior
materials offered I noticed two under the heading of ***** which is black. They are:

Leatheratte ***** Titan and Leatheratte ***** Cuarzo 

The Leatheratte ***** Titan appears to have a 'pebbly' look and is shown in a small square 
swatch on the screen. The Leatheratte ***** Cuarzo is illustrated by a photo of the interior
that looks to describe a smoother, not 'pebbly' look that is also in black.

Perhaps someone with a command of the Spanish language can actually contact the dealership's
parts dept and get better detailed info.


----------



## MelindaJBZ (Dec 21, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> You can locate VW in Mexico using Google as a search engine. Once you reach a dealership's
> site, language becomes the problem. I was able to partially navigate through the site and
> noted that one of the Beetle models offered is called 'Sport' Version. With regard to interior
> materials offered I noticed two under the heading of ***** which is black. They are:
> ...


Leatheratte ***** Titan looks like Titan Black V-tex and Leatheratte ***** Cuarzo is the quartz V-Tex color 

Now to find a dealer that has some English skills so we can communicate.


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

Found the instructions on page 70 of the manual. 

Put the top down, gently stick a flathead screwdriver into the slot on one side while pushing the button on the other and it pops up. Surprisingly easy, and definitely improves visibility.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

It still amazes me they put such huge rear headrests in this car. 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Rear headrests*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8579218982/


Did a long time ago......





KNEWBUG


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> It still amazes me they put such huge rear headrests in this car.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


one of the advantages of my prior 2013 Mustang convertible is that the rear head rests in that car fold down when not in use by pressing a button. What are people filling the holes with?


EDIT: Used Balkamp Trim panel retainer pins from the local NAPA store (Balkamp 3269 I think is the part number - going to wrap pins in electrical tape to have them fit more snugly)


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Ditto on the tall factor, I took mine out as well. :thumbup:


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

*Headrests....*

Well, removing another set.....:banghead:
Took them out of my dad's 2015 Golf last week, and they were easier- there was a little tab that isn't on the Beetle.


----------

